# 2002 F-450 Crew Cab



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

I asked this on the lawnsite but had no results. I was asking what is the longest dump bed that could be placed on a 2002 F-450 Crew Cab 4x4 with a 200in. truck. I looked the truck up under Ford Commercail Trucks. It will cost around 36,000 w/ XL package and V10. I did not know where the 200in. started at? I was wanting to put a 12ft. dump on it, could this be done?If so how much more would a dump bed run me to have that put on? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well i would think that the 200" is the wheel base and being as long as it is probably can only fit a 9' body but call a local dealership .The longer the cab the shorter the body


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

F450 Crew Cab has two wheelbases. A 176" wb/64" ca and a 200" wb/84" ca. You sould have no problem mounting a 12' dump on a 200" but that's max. The 176" will handle a 9' dump.


----------



## camby (Feb 26, 2002)

Just my $.02, but you may want to reconsider getting the V10 engine. The gas mileage is very bad, under 10mpg. For a little bit more money, you could get the diesel engine, which i have and get close to 20 mpg. If i remember correctly, the V10 is about a $1500 upgrade, while the diesel is about a $3100 upgrade. But like I said, just my opinion


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Just another thought,Im not trying to tell you what to buy,but the truck you mentioned is going to be heavy,very heavy,empty,why not get the 550,its not much more money,has a much beefier rear end,and can carry an additional 2000 lbs legally,which it sounds like your going to need,with a 12 ft dump 4 full doors,and 4x4,My guess is this truck will be 9500-10500 lbs empty,with a F450 this leaves about 2 tons legal payload,with 4-6 guys,and tools,you may want to get the F550.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to agree with John and camby on the F550 diesel. I was looking at the same trucks and found the F550 was about $750.00 more the the F450. Now I'm looking at the F650 or an International 4300 for more payload. Any help on this one?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The V 10 is standard on the 450 & 550, the Power Stroke's a $4000 option. You'll never pay it off with fuel savings, but the torque can't be beat for towing and hauling. Both my trucks have it, I wouldn't get any other motor.

I agree with the 450 vs. 550 debate, the 550 is $1700 more invoice cost, to me it just doesn't make sense to put a dump body on a 450. 2 tons = 1 1/2 yds stone, sand, item 4.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

I have a F550 Regular cab, PSD, 4x4, w/ a 9' Galion dump body on it. It weighs in at 10,000 for a light weight. A friend of mine has a F450 Crew Cab PSD, 4x4 with a 9' utillity body on it. That weighs in at 11,500 loaded with tools and him in the cab.


----------



## camby (Feb 26, 2002)

turfplus, I am going through the same dilemma you are. I looked at the prices on F-550, F-650, Sterling ( I believe it was a M9501?) and the International 4300. The more trucks I look at the more I get confused. I am looking to get a 14 foot dump on it, possible a 12 footer, with about 215 HP. The prices I got were about the same for the Sterling and the International. The only difference was the Sterling had a Cat engine. The Sterling dealer tried selling me a 2000 leftover F-650, with the same body, for about $49,000. I told him he was nuts. So, I don't have an answer for you, but I believe I am getting the International 4300.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Camby, 
I agree....too many choices. I just got a quote from International on Friday. 2002 4300 extended cab, a/c, power windows and locks, 25500 gvw DT466, fuller 6 speed, with a 14' dumping grain body for 48K. I'm still waiting for a quote from Ford on a 2001 F650 extended cab. Another option is to look for a slightly used IH 4700. My buddy just picked one up with 50,000 miles on it for $20,000. I'll be back at the IH dealer later this week for test drives and more specing. I did hear there were some electrical problems with the 4300. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

*PS*

Camby, 
I almost forgot. Any interest in a new 2001 IH 4700LPX, allision, a/c with a 12 or 14' dump body? Drop me an e-mail and I'll get more details.

John


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

turfpluse you heard right a buddy of mine has and International lopro and is looking at them but the ryder mechanic say the same thing about electrical problems.He say to wait awhile till they work them out.


----------

